# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Rpg : The Role Playing Gem

## Deviant Duck

Bonjour, nous venons à vous pour vous présenter notre nouveau jeu. 
Deviant Duck est un petit studio de développement basé en Belgique. 
Nous serons présents ici afin de répondre à toutes vos questions et récolter vos impressions et conseils.
Nous vous remercions d'avance pour l'attention que vous porterez à notre projet et vous souhaitons une excellent lecture et à très bientôt ! 






 Rpg : The Role Playing Gem est un mélange de jeux de rôles et de Puzzle Game. Dans ce jeu vous vous battez en lançant de puissants sorts grâce à la Mana que vous obtenez en associant des gemmes de même couleur. Ces associations permettent bien d'autres choses telles que déverrouiller des coffres-forts, fabriquer de puissants objets, etc. Mais prenez garde, car vous n'êtes pas seul sur le plateau de jeu. La stratégie est la clé de la victoire.

*Voyons un peu de plus près ce qu'est RPG : TRPG * 


 
*Synopsis :*

_"Le monde de Rpg : The Role Playing Gem est tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal. Nous y trouvons des monstres qui dévorent de pauvres innocents, un type qui a des rats dans sa cave et qui a besoin d'un coup de main, une flopée de héros qui veulent les dix pièces d'or de récompense pour ce fameux coup de main et surtout, des cristaux au pouvoir mystérieux : les gemmes de puissance . Oui Monseigneur !

Les gemmes de puissance dirigent le monde, elles offrent à leur propriétaire d'incroyables capacités. Lorsque quelqu'un découvre une de ces gemmes, un nouveau héros entre dans la légende et les monstres commencent à faire leurs prières.
C'est l'ordre naturel des choses, les monstres tuent les humains, les héros tuent les monstres, et tout le monde est heureux... Excepté ceux qui sont morts, bien entendu !

Mais lorsqu'une gemme d'une puissance incroyable fut découverte par un fils de paysan chétif, toute la rancune accumulée durant des années de railleries concernant son physique peu flatteur et ses capacités, refit surface et explosa dans un tourbillon de colère et de vengeance.
Il devint un puissant magicien et s'autoproclama haut seigneur de la race humaine. Sa soif de pouvoir et son amertume l'amenèrent à diriger son peuple d'une main de fer.

Pour assurer sa domination éternelle, il lança une vaste campagne visant à enlever les héros, leur voler leurs gemmes de puissance et les tuer dans d'atroces souffrances, car il adore cela.

Mais dans l'une des nombreuses prisons mise en place à cette occasion, le destin va pousser 3 héros à unir leurs efforts afin de s'échapper et de partir en croisade contre le dictateur. Car telle est la volonté des gemmes de puissance.

La révolte est en marche !"
_

 
*Non pas un, mais trois héros!*
Vous dirigerez trois héros : un puissant mage, un valeureux guerrier et une charmante voleuse. Chacun d'eux possédant plusieurs arbres de talents que le joueur pourra développer à sa guise durant sa progression . Ainsi le guerrier sera capable de se spécialiser dans la défense de ses compagnons ou pourra se concentrer sur les dégâts qu'il inflige tel un Berserker sans cervelle alors que le Mage pourra se tourner vers de la magie de contrôle lui ouvrant de nouvelles possibilités sur le plateau de jeu ! De nombreuses combinaisons sont disponibles et c'est au joueur de se façonner son propre style de jeu et peut-être à force de réflexion, de mettre en place le build parfait.
*
Du craft en pleine bataille.*
Parce que chaque arbre de talents privilégie une couleur, un joueur peut se retrouver à n'utiliser au final que 2 ou 3 types de gemmes lors de ses combats. Le système de craft est là pour assurer que vous trouverez toujours une utilité à votre mana en la dépensant pour créer de puissants objets de soutien allant de la potion de soin aux poisons affaiblissants. Rien ne se perd.

*Une fenêtre de combat dynamique !*
Il est toujours plus agréable de voir ce que font nos héros en action. Ainsi, une fenêtre de combat affiche en temps réel les faits et gestes de vos avatars. De nombreuses animations de combat et des cut-scene animées pour les attaques spéciales viendront mettre du piment dans vos batailles.


 
*Un univers Médiéval fantastique hilarant.*
Comme il s'agit d'un jeu de rôles avant tout, vous aurez la possibilité d'arpenter de nombreuses contrées dans un univers haut en couleur dans une vue 2D old school.  

*Un système de Donjons aléatoire*
Votre aventure vous amènera à dévaliser de nombreux donjons générés aléatoirement. Quel que soit l'objet de votre visite : quête, monstre rare, équipement, vous ne serez jamais déçu du déplacement.
*
 Et beaucoup d'autres choses :* 
-des tonnes de quête et d'équipements
-Une excitante chasse aux monstres
-Une base fortifiée à bâtir pour votre rébellion.
-des succès à débloquer
…

*L'origine du projet :*
Nous avons une grande admiration pour le jeu Puzzle Quest (Infinite Interactive) qui lança ce nouveau type de jeu, il y a quelques années.
Nous avons voulu garder l'essence de ce dernier en lui ajoutant tout un tas de nouvelles fonctionnalités pour rendre l'expérience encore plus passionnante et addictive.

*Quelques infos :* 
Plate-forme : PC
Sortie prévue : Troisième trimestre 2013
Studio : Deviant Duck

*Nous soutenir :* 
Vous pouvez nous suivre sur notre page Facebook sur laquelle seront organisés différents concours dans les prochaines semaines et mois à venir : Lien
Nous sommes également sur Steam Greenlight : Lien
 Enfin, notre page sur IndieDb : Lien

----------


## Deviant Duck

Bonsoir,


Aujourd'hui une petite capture d’écran des arbres de talents du guerrier. A chaque niveau, vos personnages gagnent un point de compétence qu'ils peuvent dépenser comme bon leurs semblent dans l'un des trois arbres de compétence de leur classe. Ces points dépensés permettent d'améliorer grandement l’efficacité de vos héros au combat en octroyant bonus liés aux gemmes, nouvelles capacités passives ou actives, etc...



Voyons un petit peu ce que nous réserve le guerrier :

Paladin : Focalisé essentiellement sur la magie bleue. Le paladin est capable de soigner ses alliés et de leur attribuer de puissants bonus capables de faire pencher la balance en votre faveur. Bien que Ludwig ne soit pas une lumière, cette branche fait de lui un formidable camarade éclairé.

Berserker : Idiot, buté mais terriblement féroce. Cette branche se consacre à la mana rouge afin de délivrer de dévastatrices attaques aux adversaires. C'est la branche à choisir si vous décidez de faire de Ludwig, une machine de guerre.

Gardien : Le Gardien aime recevoir des baffes, il en redemande même encore et encore. Concentré sur la mana verte, le gardien va se spécialiser dans sa capacité à encaisser les coups à la place de ses alliés. Cet arbre vous permettra d'en faire une véritable forteresse.

Nous annonçons également un premier concours avec à la clé, un poster inédit du jeu et des stickers. Le tirage au sort aura lieu une fois arrivé aux 100 likes sur notre page Facebook, alors n'attendez plus pour nous suivre à l'adresse suivante en Français : http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rpg-Th...64570746938799

Ou celle en anglais : http://www.facebook.com/RpgTheRolePlayingGemEn

----------


## Deviant Duck

Bonsoir,

Aujourd'hui, nous vous présentons le système de crochetage.

Dans TRPG, vous découvrirez de nombreuses portes et coffres verrouillées par différents niveaux de serrures. Certaines seront très faciles à déverrouiller tandis que d'autres représenteront un véritable challenge pour vous dévoiler ce qu'elles ont à cacher.

Pour effectuer un crochetage :
commencez par vérifier la bonne combinaison située à droite du plateau de jeu, celle-ci vous indique l'ordre dans lesquelles les gemmes doivent être disposées.
Ensuite, c'est à vous de jouer, il va vous falloir faire preuve d'habilité pour réussir à aligner toutes les gemmes dans leurs emplacements et débloquer la serrure.



Bonne soirée à tous.

----------


## deathdigger

Niveau concept (et couleurs), ça fait vachement penser à Puzzle Quest. Pourquoi une version PC alors qu'une version IOS/Android serait bien plus adéquate ?

----------


## Deviant Duck

Bonsoir, 
Nous ne cachons évidemment pas le fait que le concept de notre jeu est inspiré de la Saga Puzzle Quest, ceci fait l'objet d'un paragraphe dans la présentation. 
En ce qui concerne le support, une version mobile n'aurait rien de plus adéquat. Bien au contraire si une version mobile devait voir le jour à l'avenir (ce qui n'est pas exclu à l'heure actuelle), elle serait probablement amputés de plusieurs fonctionnalités prévues pour cette version PC.

Bonne soirée

----------


## deathdigger

C'est une bonne chose de s'inspirer des meilleurs, je ne critiquais pas ^^ (enfin surtout le premier, les autres ne m'ayant pas attiré plus que ça).
Avec quel langage est réalisé ce jeu ?

----------


## Deviant Duck

Il n'y a pas de problème, ton message n'a pas été mal interprété.
Le jeu est développé sur le moteur graphique Synapse Sunburn en C#.

----------


## Deviant Duck

Bonsoir,

Aujourd'hui, nous vous présentons l'un des aspect de la quête principale de TRPGEM : les prisons.

Les prisons sont très importantes. Ce sont elles qui tiennent prisonniers les héros de ce monde.

Lorsque vous découvrez une prison, n'hésitez pas une seconde, foncez la visiter et libérez vos compagnons d'armes, ils vous seront d'une aide précieuse pour mener votre rébellion et auront chacun une fonction dans votre campement.

Certains vous fourniront de nouvelles capacités très intéressantes alors que vous pourrez en envoyer d'autres en mission ou en éclairage pour repérer de nouveaux lieux sur la carte du monde ou vous ramener des objets et de l'or, certains enfin débloqueront de nouvelles fonctionnalités telles que la téléportation vers votre campement, l'activation d'un Codex, de nouvelles missions et bien d'autre chose.

Vous l'aurez compris, cette quête de sauvetage des héros est primordiale dans votre aventure et en délivrer beaucoup vous permettra de mener le combat final dans de meilleures conditions.



Bonne soirée.

----------


## Deviant Duck

*Grande nouvelle!*

Toute l'équipe de production au grand complet de la société DeviantDuck sera présente au festival des jeux de Cannes, du 1er au 3 mars! Cela tombe bien pour une bande de canard!

Vous pourrez nous trouver au stand participatif de Ulule où vous pourrez aussi *tester la première démo jouable!*

Retrouvez toutes les informations concernant le festival ici : http://www.festivaldesjeux-cannes.com/1.aspx

A cette occasion, nous organisons un concours!* A gagner : 5 copies digitale du jeu à sa sortie!* Pour participer il vous suffit de liker l'une de nos pages Facebook (https://www.facebook.com/TRPGEM.FR?ref=ts&fref=ts). Les heureux gagnants seront tirés au sort le 31 mars!

Merci à tous! Et bonne st-Valentin.

----------


## Deviant Duck

Bonjour à tous,
Voici deux morceaux de TRPGEM en preview.

La première est le thème des combats contre les Boss :

https://soundcloud.com/deviant-duck/boss-battle

Et la seconde, l'un des thème de combat classique :
https://soundcloud.com/deviant-duck/battle-theme

Qu'en pensez-vous?

Bonne journée et merci de votre écoute!

----------


## Deviant Duck

Bonjour à tous!

Afin de pouvoir financer au mieux le projet TRPGEM, nous sommes très fiers de vous annoncer le lancement de sa campagne de crowdfunding!

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ce principe, il s'agit d'une manière pour les personnes intéressées par le jeu d'aider à le financer à l'aide de promesses de dons, en échange desquelles ils reçoivent des cadeaux! Des cadeaux et une copie du jeu!
C'est un moyen efficace et de plus en plus en vogue pour aider les jeunes studios indépendants (dans notre cas) mais également les artistes débutants (musiciens, écrivains), voir tout simplement les idées géniales.

Bien sûr, et comme toujours, nous pouvons répondre à toutes vos questions ici-même!

Alors, si vous désirez obtenir le jeu avec en plus divers cadeaux (porte-clé, poster, mug, artwork, bande originale, PNJ à votre effigie, etc...), foncez ici : http://fr.ulule.com/trpgem/

Merci à tous! Bonne journée!

----------


## Deviant Duck

Bonjour à tous.

Aujourd'hui, faisons un petit point sur l'état d'avancement du moteur de jeu.

Le moteur de combat avance à grands pas, la gestion du plateau est bien en place, les premières skills sont implantées et utilisables, le système de mana est au point, l'IA commence à avoir du répondant. Bref, ça progresse dans le bon sens.

Ce qu'il reste à faire : la gestion des 3 personnages à la fois, augmenter le dynamisme, bosser les particules pour rendre tout cela plus chatoyant, ajouter de nouvelles animations, etc...

Le mode exploration est également opérationnel, avec ses collisions, interactions, dialogues.

Voici une première petite vidéo pour illustrer tout ceci (d'autres suivront).




Bon week end à tous !

----------


## Deviant Duck

Bonjour à tous!

Voici une preview d'une taverne :




Bonne semaine à tous, courage avec la neige!

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Il a l'air bien cool votre jeu, bien fini, par contre je me demande vraiment si tu postes dans la bonne section, à mon avis, au vu de l'avancement du jeu, tu devrais directement poster dans la section jeu PC.

----------

